
Show HN: A fast lines-of-code counter written in Rust - cgag
https://github.com/cgag/loc
======
devy
Just cloned and cargo built it. Took a test repo and ran both loc and cloc to
do a side by side comparison. Surprisingly there are HUGE discrepancies
reported. Also loc took 2-3 seconds to finish whereas cloc took almost a
minute, so in my case it's 20-30x speed improvement not the 100x that they
claimed.

~~~
cgag
I replied on github, but can you confirm that you ran loc with a warm cache?
If not, can you elaborate on what hardware you're running on?

I'm going to have to do more digging on the discrepancies later, but I'm not
confident the errors are on my end. I'm not 100% sure their not, but cloc
definitely isn't perfect either.

edit: is your test repo open source by any chance?

~~~
cgag
devy replied on github and with a warm cache loc completed in ~0.28 seconds,
so something like 180x faster.

------
siffer
Loc > Tokei

Loc Ftw

